# Inflatable kayak as a small boat tender



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Over the past three years I have tried various solutions to the dinghy-on-a-small-boat problem.

My Hunter 25 is too small to realistically store a hard dinghy on the foredeck.

The inflatable dinghies I have experience with are _very_ heavy and take up a ton of space deflated, and even with the air floor they can be difficult to inflate/deflate on the deck of my small boat, esp without damaging them. And you have to lug around an outboard too, or buy one if you don't have one already. Towing is an option, but has its issues as well. Davits are possible, but problematic on smaller boats and blocked by the outboard on mine.

Many cruisers carry little plastic kayaks, which are tough, convenient and easier to store/handle than a dinghy. Flat sit-on-tops seem best suited for this use, upside down on the foredeck or some lash them to the stanchions. However again there is little space to store one on a small sailboat like mine.

I had seen inflatable kayaks for sale on the internet, and thought they might be a solution. But everywhere I read about problems with them. Apparently inflatable kayaks are a little clique in the kayaking world, and many people take serious trips on these things. And there are three different grades of quality. The first seems to be the pool-toy type, which are very cheap and probably useless for serious paddling. The next step up are the mid-range, double-pontoon types. They go for $400-$600, and are often fabric covered and very durable. They are low-psi (1.5-2 more or less) and wide, very stable but also not very stiff. Finally the up-scale kayaks have drop-stitch floors which allow for high PSI's (7-14 more or less) and a much stiffer boat which supposedly paddles quite well. They cost more though, a good quality tandem can be bought for about $1000.

I didn't know whether the second category, the mid-range low PSI types, could perform well enough for use as a tender. I read that they sometimes don't track well and can be very difficult to paddle, and that the wind kicks them around a lot. I was concerned an inflatable might not get me back to my boat against the wind. Yet the internet had conflicting information.

I found an Airhead Montana 2 person kayak on sale for $300, read the reviews and figured it was worth a try. It is one of the mid-range, low PSI pontoon-type kayaks. It is fabric-covered and sturdily built. Here's a pic from this weekend.










I just tested this boat and I am very happy with it. Surprisingly tracking was not bad, despite the reviews I had read about it online. You have to use proper deep paddle strokes as you would with any kayak or canoe, but I am not an experienced kayaker and I had no problem. With two aboard it actually tracks very well. It weighs about 35 pounds and is light and compact enough to carry over your shoulder with the shoulder strap. It inflates by hand pump in about 5-10 minutes. There was about 7-10 knots of wind and the kayak didn't get blown around by the wind at all, again it did much better than expected. Paddling against the wind was not a problem. It is not a fast kayak, but certainly fast enough to get from boat to shore and back with little difficulty.

Overall an affordable and simple solution to the dinghy on a small boat problem. And these things are light and compact enough to check as baggage on an airplane, an added benefit. Price is not bad either. The only downside I see is the clean-up. If you go to a beach and get sand all over it, you can roll it up and take it home. But you have to re-inflate it and hose it down later, then dry it out prior to long-term storage.

Another option that I would explore if I had the funds is an inflatable stand up paddleboard (SUP). Drop-stitch floors make it possible to have a real inflatable SUP, and I have seen videos of people surfing small waves on them. They are even smaller and lighter than an inflatable kayak, though only for one rider generally. Most have an optional seat, and can be paddled sitting down just like a sit-on-top kayak. A great option for warm weather I think.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We use the 9 foot plastic hard kayaks.. but we have a 35 footer.

From what we've seen the soft kayaks leave a lot to be desired in the paddling area.. much of the energy of the paddler goes into flex, but I've seen 'stiffer' ones (Advanced Elements, eg) that look better. The new inflatable standup boards are amazingly rigid.

I think a quality inflatable kayak could work for you, esp at 25 feet, but try to get one of the better ones if you want to have some rewarding paddle explorations. We had a fit guest use an inflatable amongst a small fleet of hard kayaks, he was worn out at the end of a 2-3 mile paddle.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

If I was going with a smaller boat all over again I'd have to seriously look at a port-a-bote. 
Light(er) and folded against the life lines. 
The only other option I see is towing.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

I use inflatable two sitter kayak and I tried porta-a-bote. Inflatable kayak wins hands down.
With inflatables you get what you paid for, however boats in mid price range will work OK.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

How is it getting on and off your boat on your mooring?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

LakeMi said:


> How is it getting on and off your boat on your mooring?


Use a stern ladder, works best. My wife gets out easiest by stepping on the first underwater ladder rung, reaching up and pulling herself out of the boat. Getting in is the reverse. That way you don't need to worry about unbalancing the kayak itself. However esp the short, fat cruising kayaks are quite stable and I can stand up and step out.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Like most things a lot depends on your usage. If you want to explore waterways and do some gunkholing and take the occasional trip ashore a kayak is a reasonable solution on a small boat. If you are planning anchoring out or mooring on longer cruises you will find yourself limited in the trash you can haul ashore and the provisions and souvenirs you can carry to the boat. Could you still do it? Sure. Will it be something of a chore? Yep.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

We have a Sea Eagle inflatable kayak and love it. Stores in the locker and is easily inflated on deck of our 30 footer. We bought the upgraded seats and they double as helm seats.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

We have one that we use on our 25 foot boat and it works great. Very stable for getting in and out and hauls a bunch of stuff. If our boat was bigger we would likely go for another dink but for a boat our size it is perfect.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Something new, the Oru Kayak. Pricey and currently on 4-month backorder, think of it as a PortaBoat shaped like a kayak.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I have thought an inflatable kayak would be a great additional tender. There are frame/fabric ones that fold will likely perform much better but are more money.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Something new, the Oru Kayak. Pricey and currently on 4-month backorder, think of it as a PortaBoat shaped like a kayak.


Those look really cool. Perhaps there will soon be an open source version that you can make yourself. Does not look too hard. $1200 seems a bit much.


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm only 2 feet longer at 27 feet but take two hard 8 foot kayaks with us on extended trips carried on the foredeck against the stanchions. Makes it tough for the kids who like to sit on the foredeck and hang their feet over but still leaves room to sit between them. I have also been able to easily inflate a 10 foot boat on the foredeck. It weights about 40 lbs and takes about 10 minutes to inflate but is a pain to store in a locker when deflated.


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

We have a 28 ft boat and needed a dinghy this past summer. We looked at a number of kayaks, and while they looked like fun, we needed to haul groceries and ice etc back to the boat AND have room for the both of us (and perhaps fishing gear, snorkelling stuff, a small cooler, a day bag etc) . That pretty much ruled the kayaks we looked at out.

We decided on a pram type dinghy that I built over the winter. Lots of room, rows fast (can take a small motor) and best of all, tows like a dream. Its light weight and minimal displacement means it just skips along behind us and regardless of the waves/wind we were in, did not take on a drop of water. The lumpier the water was, the more fun it seemed to have!

At 6 knots, I can easily pull it in when approaching a marina...

We are still thinking maybe a small kayak to store on the deck for my wife to use for fun, but we will see....


----------



## endoit (Jun 20, 2010)

You can look into Point 65 modular kayak. It is stiff, has a rudder and seperates into 3-4 pieces. you can get a closed or sit on top version. Their latest model looks great.


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a low end kayak, a mid level bladder in fabric one, and have spent a fair amount of time in a top of the line inflatable. The cheep one is really just a pool toy, very bendy and not durable at all. The mid level is a Sterns (similar to some WM options) and has worked well, it tracks better than you might think and we use it often. The top of the line ones are really for white water and are super stiff and strong, but overkill for most needs. 

Another option is a small hypalon dingy, I have an avon redcrest, achilles also makes 2 small options. They are very durable and if in good shape can be had used with lots of life left. Look for models without a solid stern and avoid the floorboards and they will pack small. Mine takes up about 1/3rd of a quarter birth, or can be lashed on deck pretty easy.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I bought this boat from Tim Sea Eagle PaddleSki Catamaran Kayaks | Inflatable Boats for Less

Tim recommended this boat rather than any of his other SeaEagle models.
Got a good discount too.

While the paddle ski is a little funny looking it has the following advantages.

1. You sit above the water, less wet.
2. Two people and a little gear, or one person and a lot of gear
3. Tracks really well.
4. Large tubes means that even if you don't land on it exactly right it will not tip over.

Ask me how I know.

As far as boarding and exiting I don't use the swim ladder as our location is too bouncy.
The stern is more active than the middle.

I had no problem standing on the kayak and climbing over the side.
Getting in was the same.
Sit on the rail move the kayak with your feet then just drop in.

Laguna 26', pretty high free-board. I'm 62 years old.

Not exactly fun but doable.

That being said I've brought it a couple times on the Bristol 32 but have not inflated it yet.

Too lazy.
Looking for a traditional inflatable and motor.


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

Inflatable Kayak, Inflatable Canoe, Inflatable Boat, and Accessories by Innova Inflatable Kayaks and Canoes - for Touring, Whitewater, and Adventure.

I have an Innova Swing Double inflatable. It has exceeded my expectations for an inflatable. Call Tim Rosenhan 360 707 2855


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a Kaboat .... its not a dink and not a yak but for me it works great. It tracks real well when rowing it and with a 4 hp engine it goes like the klappers. At 15 foot oal it has room for 3 easy and a bunch of groceries.


----------



## kentobin (Mar 31, 2007)

Tracking on flat water with no current is one thing but hit any tidal flows or wind and what you thought was a good boat can turn into a nightmare.

Just make sure you define in what conditions you have good tracking.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

OK sir.... it track well in wind and current, because it has 4 small fins on the outer tubes that help a lot. 

Can I sit down now??


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Ferretchaser said:


> OK sir.... it track well in wind and current, because it has 4 small fins on the outer tubes that help a lot.
> 
> Can I sit down now??


Is this the boat in which you took me and John back to the marina after your wedding? There was a bit of chop that night as well as wakes from boats. Seemed to do just fine and the boat felt stable getting off of it.


----------



## kentobin (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello Ferretchaser

My comment was generic and not directed specifically at you but thanks for posting the added information I'm sure someone will find it helpful. 

Ken


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup that is the one. Best all round small boat dink I have found so far for me


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I doubt whether an inflatable kayak would be sturdy enough to carry heavy stuff like fuel containers. There are three main considerations in a dink, 1.How far you can go in it comfortably against current, etc. 2. Carrying essentials 3. Where to put it. 
Hard dinks are the best but take up a lot of room. There are some awesome rowable hull designs but they are heavy and usually>8' long. 
RIBs are light, sturdy but do not row very well to go any distance without a motor.
Sea Kayaks are light, strong, can go anywhere but are very long, usually 16-18' or so and have to be kept on deck.
My solution to the no-outboard choice is to have a RIB, which rows fairly well and is sufficient 95% of the time. I also have an 8' high volume, steep creek type whitewater kayak which I can stow right down below. It will essentially go anywhere: shallow, rocky beaches, rough water, long distance, no problem. It has very little storage but groceries and small stuff fit behind the seat. It also serves as a great exploration boat and a very viable means of abandoning ship if within 30m or so of shore. It and the RIB can be stowed below on long passages, leaving the decks clear. My ideal dink would be a Whitehall rowboat but they are just too big.


----------



## brianc (Feb 19, 2013)

I use an Innova Helios 2, and as far as inflatables go, it's really sturdy. It tracks pretty well if you remember to attach the fin underneath and is relatively stable. I take my dog back and forth to shore in it. 

I went with the Innova vs some of the other models because I don't like the fabric bag protecting less durable innards and if I did spring a leak I could easily find and patch it rather than having to dig around inside a fabric bag. 

The only drawback using this vs a dinghy is space...the max I can fit is two people and one dog (person in front holding the dog) with very little extra room for cargo.


----------

